# Which Stage 2+ tune is better for Audi TT RS?



## respinozai (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, i have just bought an Audi TT RS last week, i have change from BMW and i'm new on this. I have search and there are many choices to move my car to the next level but i would like the forum opinion to avoid mistakes. who makes stage 2+ tunes for TT RS, what else do i have to modify? is stage 3 also available?. Regarding prices, which one is mine convenient?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

respinozai said:


> Hi everyone, i have just bought an Audi TT RS last week, i have change from BMW and i'm new on this. I have search and there are many choices to move my car to the next level but i would like the forum opinion to avoid mistakes. who makes stage 2+ tunes for TT RS, what else do i have to modify? is stage 3 also available?. Regarding prices, which one is mine convenient?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Im sure many would agree.... there is only one you need to be concerned with. APR. They have a stage 3 kit in development and preliminary numbers are close to 600hp... 0-60 in 2.8.  Kinda wish I has a ttrs for that  I will be trading my TTS in next year. APR just had the best bullet proof kits that will last. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,


Ive had a AMD map, Revo map, and now APR map on my TTRS. Guess which ones makes the most power (all runs done on same dyno)


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

+100 for APR.
Used them for every car I've had for years, never an issue.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

If you're going for the big power, APR stage 3 looks like the only ticket right now. Regarding stage 2, you have the usual suspects in GIAC, APR and REVO, there may be others but these are the big players. I'm running GIAC stage 2 myself. It requires exhaust and FMIC. My experience with the final package has been great. It drives like OEM but with a lot more grunt at every point on the rev band. The car is a bullet with 415hp/419tq. I have nothing to compare it to other than the stock car when I bought...it is a whole new animal! One aspect that is great with GIAC is the ability to switch programming via the flash loader. Very handy feature.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> If you're going for the big power, APR stage 3 looks like the only ticket right now. Regarding stage 2, you have the usual suspects in GIAC, APR and REVO, there may be others but these are the big players. I'm running GIAC stage 2 myself. It requires exhaust and FMIC. My experience with the final package has been great. It drives like OEM but with a lot more grunt at every point on the rev band. The car is a bullet with 415hp/419tq. I have nothing to compare it to other than the stock car when I bought...it is a whole new animal! One aspect that is great with GIAC is the ability to switch programming via the flash loader. Very handy feature.


The flash loader with GIAC looks pretty sweet (though they need to get the iPhone version going!). I wish APR would get their program switching working for the TT-RS already.


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*2nd for GIAC stage 2 tune - I have the Forge intercooler,Scorpion exhaust with*

100 cell cat, car is a beast w/ 100 octane . Drivability like stock - ability to switch back and forth between programs is a must for me! They are in SoCal so I drove out from Las Vegas and put my car on their dyno and customer support has been awesum! They've supplied custom files to completely eliminate the check engine light with the racing cat! If you aren't close to either facility I'd check out their local dealer and go with the one that has the best reputation for customer support.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DesertTTRS said:


> 100 cell cat, car is a beast w/ 100 octane . Drivability like stock - ability to switch back and forth between programs is a must for me! They are in SoCal so I drove out from Las Vegas and put my car on their dyno and customer support has been awesum! They've supplied custom files to completely eliminate the check engine light with the racing cat! If you aren't close to either facility I'd check out their local dealer and go with the one that has the best reputation for customer support.


What setup are you running w/ a 100 cell cat??


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> What setup are you running w/ a 100 cell cat??


See his title line above...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> See his title line above...


Ah... must be one of those other forum guys... :screwy:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

*Nothing to see here!*



Marty said:


> Ah... must be one of those other forum guys... :screwy:


hahaha, yeah... I hate when people type **** in that Title line.

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Stage 3 for ultimate speed 

Stage 2 for best daily drive/ ultimate diesel-like torque:














Up +60 more ft/lbs of torque all the way down to below 1500 ramping up to 400 ft/lbs by 2500 and then 464 ft/lbs at peak :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## respinozai (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thanks to everyone!!!!!!!*

Thanks to everyone for your comments, i will look into local dealers for the best support but now my search has been reduced to APR and GIAC stage 2 upgrade. Regarding Intercooler, Induction and Exhaust, which one would you recommend? i believe the best choice for Intercooler is FORGE but what about induction? and down pipe?


----------



## respinozai (Jul 18, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> If you're going for the big power, APR stage 3 looks like the only ticket right now. Regarding stage 2, you have the usual suspects in GIAC, APR and REVO, there may be others but these are the big players. I'm running GIAC stage 2 myself. It requires exhaust and FMIC. My experience with the final package has been great. It drives like OEM but with a lot more grunt at every point on the rev band. The car is a bullet with 415hp/419tq. I have nothing to compare it to other than the stock car when I bought...it is a whole new animal! One aspect that is great with GIAC is the ability to switch programming via the flash loader. Very handy feature.


Hi, thanks for your feedback, are you still with the stock intercooler? How does the GIAC works with new modifications? do they have an "auto tune" map? do you have to modify the ecu every time you add new performance parts to your car? does it manages the gearbox also?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

respinozai said:


> Thanks to everyone for your comments, i will look into local dealers for the best support but now my search has been reduced to APR and GIAC stage 2 upgrade. Regarding Intercooler, Induction and Exhaust, which one would you recommend? i believe the best choice for Intercooler is FORGE but what about induction? and down pipe?


I'd vote for the AWE intercooler, if you don't mind the price. Smooth CNC machined end tanks.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

respinozai said:


> Hi, thanks for your feedback, are you still with the stock intercooler? How does the GIAC works with new modifications? do they have an "auto tune" map? do you have to modify the ecu every time you add new performance parts to your car? does it manages the gearbox also?


No, I am running AWE intercooler, here is the AWE TTRS build thread...

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5652891-AWE-Tuning-Audi-TT-RS-Build-Thread


----------



## respinozai (Jul 18, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> If you're going for the big power, APR stage 3 looks like the only ticket right now. Regarding stage 2, you have the usual suspects in GIAC, APR and REVO, there may be others but these are the big players. I'm running GIAC stage 2 myself. It requires exhaust and FMIC. My experience with the final package has been great. It drives like OEM but with a lot more grunt at every point on the rev band. The car is a bullet with 415hp/419tq. I have nothing to compare it to other than the stock car when I bought...it is a whole new animal! One aspect that is great with GIAC is the ability to switch programming via the flash loader. Very handy feature.


Hi, another question, for the first install of the GIAC, did you send the ecu to your local dealer? I have asked here and they ask me to send the Ecu to GIAC headquarters. Did you buy the flash loader from GIAC also? Do you know if it works with European version of the car?

Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

respinozai said:


> Hi, another question, for the first install of the GIAC, did you send the ecu to your local dealer? I have asked here and they ask me to send the Ecu to GIAC headquarters. Did you buy the flash loader from GIAC also? Do you know if it works with European version of the car?
> 
> Thanks in advance


For the first install, you would need to visit your local GIAC dealer. The install would consist of a bench unlock, after which the actual software install would be through the OBDII port. You can send the ECU to us directly, but most of our dealers are trained to perform the software upgrade at their facilities. 

Most dealers also have the Flash Loaders in stock. If not, they can order it for you and we will have it sent over. The Flash Loader will work with all versions of the car. Keep in mind that if you have an Android-enabled phone, we offer bluetooth wireless switching. This works the same as the Flash Loader option, but allows you to use a wireless transceiver to switch with your phone.


----------



## respinozai (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Tomas, thanks for your info. Regarding the rest of the hardware needed for stage 2 I already have a Forge intercooler and I would like to know which induction you recommend me. Also, do I need to change al the exhaust line or just the downpipe? Also which brand would you recommend? regarding the android app, is already done? What about iPhone? Can you switch maps on the fly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2012)

respinozai said:


> Hi Tomas, thanks for your info. Regarding the rest of the hardware needed for stage 2 I already have a Forge intercooler and I would like to know which induction you recommend me. Also, do I need to change al the exhaust line or just the downpipe? Also which brand would you recommend? regarding the android app, is already done? What about iPhone? Can you switch maps on the fly?
> 
> Thanks in advance


We did much of our development work in conjunction with AWE Tuning, so I have nothing but good things to say about their products. While an upgraded downpipe is requred for Stage 2, a catback exhaust is just a recommendation. The android app is officially available for sale. To view a demo of the device in action, please visit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL-SeHC3nwE&list=UUPw1TWL1h7icyV0ppfoVNKg&index=3&feature=plcp

The iPhone is still in progress, but we hope to have a switching device for this platform in the near future. Please feel free to email me if I can answer any more questions.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

respinozai said:


> Hi everyone, i have just bought an Audi TT RS last week, i have change from BMW and i'm new on this. I have search and there are many choices to move my car to the next level but i would like the forum opinion to avoid mistakes. who makes stage 2+ tunes for TT RS, what else do i have to modify? is stage 3 also available?. Regarding prices, which one is mine convenient?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


 Check out this thread too:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5681826




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

